# Tissot Touch Fault



## Tattoogimp (Dec 21, 2012)

I have a t-touch z 252/352 and it's dead(ish). Nothing but the stopwatch is working and I can't even turn that off either.

I have tried a new battery to no avail. Any ideas or should I just scrap it?


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Two options here I think, first is send it to tissot for

repair. Option two, sell it on the popular auction

site as spares or repair.

The choice as they say is yours my friend.


----------

